# Conwy Golf Club - Potential Mini-meet in June



## huds1475 (May 30, 2017)

Following on from some interest in The Lounge I said I'd put up post in here about a possible mini-meet @ Conwy.

Potential dates as follows;

June - 13, 15, 16, 20, 23, 27, 29

I may have some work in the pipeline after that so would have to review once I know more.

Numbers are restricted to 2 x 4 balls. So far, those registering interest have been;

Mr carwynedwards9
Mr Green Bay Hacker
Mr DarrenWilliams 
Mr Williams Jnr
Huds1475

Priority will be given to those who've already registered interest when deciding dates.

If you're interested in making up the numbers, please feel free to add your name using the sorcery of cut & paste. 

Then all we need is to agree a date and we're laughing


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 30, 2017)

Can't do Tuesday 13 June and away in Portugal for 20 June but all other dates are good for me.


----------



## stokie_93 (May 30, 2017)

16 & 23 are good for me!


----------



## DRW (May 31, 2017)

Adam has exams for 13,15,16, so cant make.

Can make any of the other dates, 23rd would be ideal for me as a Friday.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 31, 2017)

23rd is probably the ideal day for me as well as it is the last day of my week off.


----------



## carwynedwards9 (May 31, 2017)

Hi all

16th and 23rd is good for me. I have a friend that would be up for it too


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking like 23rd is the hot favourite.

List so far is

Mr carwynedwards9
Mr Green Bay Hacker
Mr DarrenWilliams 
Mr Williams Jnr
Huds1475
Stokie_93

Priority will be given to those who've already registered interest when deciding dates.

There's two x twilight rate tee times around 3:30 if people fancy? Cost would be max Â£25pp @ that time.

Will leave open to forum members for now as a few have expreased interest previously.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 1, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Looking like 23rd is the hot favourite.

List so far is

Mr carwynedwards9
Mr Green Bay Hacker
Mr DarrenWilliams 
Mr Williams Jnr
Huds1475
Stokie_93

Priority will be given to those who've already registered interest when deciding dates.

There's two x twilight rate tee times around 3:30 if people fancy? Cost would be max Â£25pp @ that time.

Will leave open to forum members for now as a few have expreased interest previously.
		
Click to expand...

3.30 is good for me.:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2017)

love to come for a game but too short notice to get a flight, at a reasonable cost that is maybe another time


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Jun 3, 2017)

3.30 all good with me :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 6, 2017)

Okay.

Will PM Darren & Josh then we can get it inked in :thup:


----------



## DRW (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah no problems with me, 23rd is great and anytime works.

Really looking forward to it.:thup:


----------



## Nashy (Jun 6, 2017)

I could do the 23rd if there's still room for another.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 6, 2017)

Definitely mate. Would be great to catch up.

Will book the tee times, should be Â£25pp which can be PayPalled to 

chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 6, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Definitely mate. Would be great to catch up.

Will book the tee times, should be Â£25pp which can be PayPalled to 

chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Cheers

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Can you pm me your bank details please as I had problems with my Paypal account.


----------



## DRW (Jun 7, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Will book the tee times, should be Â£25pp which can be PayPalled to 

chudson1@hotmail.co.uk

Click to expand...

Just sent via paypal.


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Jun 7, 2017)

I might have to let you all down. I've got 2 friends that want to come and play at Conwy on the same day. One is a member already


----------



## Nashy (Jun 7, 2017)

Money sent Craig, looking forward to it.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 7, 2017)

Monies received.  Many thanks :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 7, 2017)

carwynedwards9 said:



			I might have to let you all down. I've got 2 friends that want to come and play at Conwy on the same day. One is a member already
		
Click to expand...

That would make us 2 x 4balls.

If your member signs  3 on I can do the same and drop the cost a bit for everyone 

Would also give us more options time-wise?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 8, 2017)

15:38 & 15:47 tee times booked. 

Waiting to hear back from Caerwyn. 

If I don't will try rustle up another player or 2 so the numbers aren't odd :thup:


----------

